# Upholstery Work Needed 23FT CC



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Can anyone provide a good reference for quality work at a fair price. I need a leaning post seat, rear bench seat, bimini top, knee and back bumpers.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Island Quest Canvas on Barrancas Ave. Warrington side od Bayou Chico Bridge. Great folkes!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Island Quest Canvas on Barrancas Ave. Warrington side od Bayou Chico Bridge. Great folkes!


Thank you! I'll give them a call.:thumbup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Upholstery work is expensive.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> Upholstery work is expensive.


Yeah I'm sure, but gotta get it done.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Island Quest Canvas on Barrancas Ave. Warrington side od Bayou Chico Bridge. Great folkes!


+1

They did a superb job on a new cover and new bimini for my pontoon boat this past winter.


----------

